# Technosquare, Inc. 93 altima



## sleazyride (May 8, 2004)

Has anyone had dealings with this company
(Technosquare, Inc.)? i have seen there name on one of the forums but cant find it now. i emailed them and they said they could do the ecu upgrade for the 93 altima. they said to call for details but my work hrs thru the summer are 5:00 am
to 7:30 pm so not much chance of that. they don't show the 93 on there web page because they do not get many request for them. if someone has done biz with them could u post results and price? also i see that there is company that has a JET custom computer upgrade kit for $306.00 with same day turn around if they get your ecu by noon. that would be great if they work. any coments will be helpfull. thanks


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

the only good ecu upgrade for the altima is by JWT, and is $600. I would not buy that JET.


----------

